

Ask HN: Freelance iOS Developer? - giologist

Does anyone know where I can find a freelance iOS developer other than oDesk or eLance? I&#x27;ve got a very generous budget for a project I need to get out of the door ASAP. any ideas or suggestions?
======
pjungwir
I'd be happy to help!

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with over 13 years experience. I published
my first app in the App Store in November, and tonight I'm giving a talk at
the PDX iOS Meetup (Portland, OR) on asynchronous programming in iOS. I am
reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
also have a strong background in Rails, Postgres, and Chef, so I'm great at
collaborating with backend devs, or I can even build the back end myself.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://littleboxespdx.com](http://littleboxespdx.com)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/ios-async-talk](https://github.com/pjungwir/ios-
async-talk)

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir](https://github.com/pjungwir)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
robwco
I run a private newsletter full of awesome freelancers. It's free for a
limited time and I'm sure I can get you 5+ awesome freelancers to email you by
tomorrow afternoon, just post your project here:
[http://letsworkshop.com/connect](http://letsworkshop.com/connect)

------
f875b48
Can you tell me more about your project?

Here's something I made that just got shipped today, just to give you an idea
of my experience

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hakka-news-ycombinator-
hacke...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hakka-news-ycombinator-
hacker/id814328129?ls=1&mt=8)

~~~
giologist
can you shoot me an email? alaxic@communly.com

------
codezero
You can check here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7324231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7324231)

Also, it's typical to add "Ask HN:" in the title for things that are basically
questions :)

------
allwein
I'm actually part of a 2-person iOS Dev shop that specializes in quick turn-
arounds. Shoot me an email and I'll see if we can help.
chris@downrightsimple.com

------
mansa
you can find on [http://www.fiverr.com/](http://www.fiverr.com/). one
developer i like on this is
[http://www.fiverr.com/bug_resolver](http://www.fiverr.com/bug_resolver)

------
bliti
I know who may assist you. Feel free to drop a line at my email (address in
profile).

